# 1st time pork loin! Inject? Brine?



## smokeusum (Sep 1, 2013)

So I went for a Butt, came home with a loin for a smoke tomorrow and I wanna prep it well.












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Sep 1, 2013






I understand a denser meat may not "accept" an injection (which would also tells me a brine would not soak in, either) My thought is inject and brine (basically,brining from the inside, out and outside, in) and let sit in the fridge overnight

I'm thinking a loose combo of these two posts for its overnight festivities (basically, I have some of each on hand):












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Sep 1, 2013





and 












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Sep 1, 2013






I'm shooting for a "whole hog smoke" type flavor. The loin has a nice fat cap (is that just butt lingo? It's what I smoke the most and fully understand, so I relate everything off of it and modify accordingly) - my thought is to leave it on, but score it, and unlike my butts, place the cap up, meat down, because it is not a fatty meat. 

Am I on the right path?


----------



## smoking b (Sep 1, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> So I went for a Butt, came home with a loin for a smoke tomorrow and I wanna prep it well.
> 
> 
> I'm shooting for a "whole hog smoke" type flavor. The loin has a nice fat cap (is that just butt lingo? It's what I smoke the most and fully understand, so I relate everything off of it and modify accordingly) - my thought is to leave it on, but score it, and unlike my butts, place the cap up, meat down, because it is not a fatty meat.
> ...


I don't brine or inject my loins - mainly because I use them for quick, easy smokes - but several people do brine &/or inject them. I score the fat cap on mine & smoke them fat side up.













PICT0263.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 27, 2013


















PICT0265.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 27, 2013






I smoke them at 225 & pull mine out of the smoker at 145 IT then rest for at least 45 minutes & they are very tender & juicy.













PICT0288.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 27, 2013


















PICT0287.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 27, 2013






Sometimes I will make a sauce for the loin as well  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT0510.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 7, 2013


















PICT0311.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 14, 2013






I smoke a lot of loins since they are quick & easy - you may find you really like them too


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 1, 2013)

Pork Loins do very well with Brines but are best with a couple of days soak. That said your injection idea is a good one. What you have there is similar to my favorite preparation. See what you think...JJ

*Pork Brine*

2-12oz.Cans Apple Juice Concentrate

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Molasses

1/4C Mustard

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Pickling Spice (optional)

1T Sage, rubbed

1Gal Water

Combine all and Brine the meat at least over night, 24 hours would be better.

*Apple Pork Topper*

3C Apple Sauce

3T Dijon Mustard

3T Brown Sugar

2T Apple cider Vingar

1tsp Rubbed Sage

1/2tsp Black Pepper

1/2tsp Salt

1/8tsp Cinnamon

Optional: 2-3 Apples, peeled, diced and sauteed until golden brown and tender in 2T Butter.

Place all in a pot and simmer on low until thickened as desired. Adjust sweet/salt to taste. Spoon over Pork Roast, during last 30-60 minutes of Cook time and/or over the pork at the table.


----------



## smokeusum (Sep 1, 2013)

So I injected and brined the loin... Injected some boneless rib chops to test out my concoction and tossed it in the smoker with some Hot Links for an hour or so around 9:30pm with some cherry chips (my go-to last minute, no acrid test on a quick burn wood) -- pretty sure it's a winner winner porky dinner! Yea, that's a sweet smoke ring on an hour smoke... And wow did the hot links get HOT!












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Sep 1, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Sep 1, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Sep 1, 2013






Tomorrow's gunna be a good day!


----------



## smokeusum (Sep 1, 2013)

I paid a little over $3 for these rib chops :)













image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Sep 1, 2013


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 2, 2013)

I inject my loins.  I never have brined one. You are correct that the meat is dense. IMHO the best technique is to insert the needle about every inch or so only adding a small amount of seasoning each spot. It's the last thing I do before I put them on the grate. Some do it the night before but I've found that as the meat gets colder back in the fridge it can force much of the injection out of a loin. I like mine with sweet heat of pineapple juice and creole seasoning. 

You got a bargain on those chops.  And I like the presentation serration's on the links. Nice touch. I usually just let em explode. 

So how'd the loin turn out?

Brian


----------



## smokeusum (Sep 2, 2013)

BDSKelly, get outta my head!! OMG, it is awesome... I promise I'll post photos of my lunch tomorrow... Got some bad news during my smoke, so I was a bit pre-occupied when the smoking got going, but pineapple was added... I dedicated today's smoke to my trip to Maui in June because it was all about some pineapply goodness :)


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 2, 2013)

There you will find that The Pot of Gold at the End of the Rainbow (or double rainbow in this case) is indeed Maui...  













PC090282.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Sep 2, 2013






Pineapple and pork  just go together like PB and J... Mac N Cheese... Maui and Rainbows.   As I said before I like to add a little heat to mine. My off the shelf spice is tony chachere's creole seasoning. Just a teaspoon in a couple of cups of pineapple juice does the trick.  

Brian

B


----------



## smokeusum (Oct 6, 2013)

Since I didn't get photos of the last one (mainly because it disappeared in no time flat between neighbors, friends and coworkers!) I'm gonna do another one!!!
Hubby just showed up with this!!












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Oct 6, 2013


----------



## dockman (Oct 6, 2013)

I inject and have always turned out great.


----------

